# Giant Wolf Spider video!  Hogna sp?



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a wolf spider my friend brought to me.  Nice sized female I think is a _Hogna_ sp. .  Would you agree?

*WATCH IN HIGH QUALITY PLEASE!  MUCH BETTER LOOKING!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWWFaKitUag&feature=channel_page


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 6, 2009)

i have one that shes been in hibernation, i guess, since last November and she just now walking around and finally ate a meal worm. They are interesting and by far the most aggressive insect i have so far., anyways nice video and she is nice size!


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 6, 2009)

can you snap any pics of it? kinda hard for me to tell. chunky like a hogna though! and if you think that's big, you should get a carolinensis!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 6, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> can you snap any pics of it? kinda hard for me to tell. chunky like a hogna though! and if you think that's big, you should get a carolinensis!


I can try once I'm done this stupid homework for my Genetics class.  Even on the original camera she's tough to really see.  Stupid dark coloration haha.

I know they can get bigger.  It's the largest I've seen in awhile that's all!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 6, 2009)

nrokin said:


> i have one that shes been in hibernation, i guess, since last November and she just now walking around and finally ate a meal worm. They are interesting and by far the most aggressive insect i have so far., anyways nice video and she is nice size!


I'm really glad you liked the vid!  Guess I'll make some more.

That How-to for a wolfie enclosure is made but posting it is on delay since school has kinda been cramming homework down my throat.


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 6, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> I can try once I'm done this stupid homework for my Genetics class.  Even on the original camera she's tough to really see.  Stupid dark coloration haha.
> 
> I know they can get bigger.  It's the largest I've seen in awhile that's all!


isn't genetics fun?! well, at least it's interesting...

and hopefully the pics will help, even a little better than the vid would be good!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 6, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> isn't genetics fun?! well, at least it's interesting...
> 
> and hopefully the pics will help, even a little better than the vid would be good!


genetics lab reports are never fun


----------

